# John Stirk and Sons Way Grinder



## Martin W (Feb 8, 2020)

found this interesting. No affiliation.
Cheers
Martin









						JOHN STIRK & SONS Way Grinder
					

General Specifications Horsepower: 10 hp RPM: 1770 rpm Electrical Requirements Voltage: 208-230/460 volts Phase: 3 Other Specifications Table Size: 40" x 168" Travel: 12 ft Cross Travel: 40" Vertical Lift: 36" Floor space, footprint: 40' x 10' Additional Information S/N: 4 20




					www.lenmark.com


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 8, 2020)

That's one to preserve. Quick, somebody with space snatch it up before the scrappers come calling....


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Quick, somebody with space snatch it up before the scrappers come calling....



From the link:


> *Table Size:* 40" x 168"
> *Travel:* 12 ft
> *Cross Travel:* 40"
> *Vertical Lift: *36"
> *Floor space, footprint:* 40' x 10'




Yeah, that won't fit!

-brino


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 8, 2020)

Magnificent tool.   Could be owned just to admire.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 8, 2020)

Maybe we could all chip in, and then rotate it between those that are restoring a lathe. Like a tool loaner program.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 8, 2020)

If I had money and a big shop.......


----------



## MontanaLon (Feb 8, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Maybe we could all chip in, and then rotate it between those that are restoring a lathe. Like a tool loaner program.


Or we could all pitch in and each take a piece home. Maybe cut the bed into lengths that would fit into a small truck and then pin it back together.


----------



## Martin W (Feb 9, 2020)

I have seen this shops equipment for sale for a while now. This shop had some pretty neat equipment. There is also a Rockford planer, a real nice Cincinnati Mill, Horizontal boring mills. All big US built machines. Too big for a hobby shop, but neat none the less.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 9, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Maybe we could all chip in, and then rotate it between those that are restoring a lathe. Like a tool loaner program.


not only lathes, anything with ways. I'm not even sure there are that many machines like that left anywhere. Wouldn't make more sense if it was more like a timeshare? You'd bring your lathe/mill/shaper/planer to where the thing was set up and some kind of resident caretaker/operator would help you set it up and how to operate. Set it up centrally in the Midwest. This is going to be criminal if that thing goes to the scrapper.


----------



## rwm (Feb 9, 2020)

I wonder if someone like Richard King would be interested???
Robert


----------



## Superburban (Feb 9, 2020)

rwm said:


> I wonder if someone like Richard King would be interested???
> Robert


Might be a tad heavy to drag around to his classes.



C-Bag said:


> not only lathes, anything with ways. I'm not even sure there are that many machines like that left anywhere. Wouldn't make more sense if it was more like a timeshare? You'd bring your lathe/mill/shaper/planer to where the thing was set up and some kind of resident caretaker/operator would help you set it up and how to operate. Set it up centrally in the Midwest. This is going to be criminal if that thing goes to the scrapper.


Like a maker place, but for restorers. That would e worth disassembling the lathe, and using a vacation week.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 9, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Might be a tad heavy to drag around to his classes.
> 
> Like a maker place, but for restorers. That would e worth disassembling the lathe, and using a vacation week.


Man, I wish something like that existed. The local maker space is more wood, cnc router and electronics oriented. There is a HUGE maker space in SO CAL that could house that. It would be worth getting a month membership to be able to have access to that machine.


----------

